# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  That Time Catwoman's Whip Was More Powerful Than the Combined Might of the Justice League

## CBR News

In their latest spotlight on "bad" comic book fights, CSBG examines when Catwoman took out a villain the entire Justice League couldn't defeat.


_Full article here._

----------

